# Tips from someone who got accepted into USC Undergrad Screenwriting?



## KAesthetic (Jul 1, 2011)

The best news here is: I've got time. By that I mean that this fall I'm entering my freshman year of high school; so I've got time to polish up my resume and writing/creative credentials (the best I've got now is an honorable mention for my dramatic play in the Young Playwrights Fest and a poem published in a national magazine at a young age). 

The most beneficial classes that I plan on taking in high school are creative writing courses, digital image classes (basically a computer arts class), and taking broadcast journalism classes when they become available to me sophomore year. My planned extra-curriculars are speech & debate team, drama club, film club (you view and evaluate the aesthetics of films), and participating in the school broadcast crew that creates monthly news reports and sometimes incorporates creativity.

Some more personal information about me is that statistically I'm not unique. I'm from an upper-middle class Ohioan family. I have yet to endure any life-changing events. I don't have an extreme social issue that has gutted me throughout my life and could be converted into a spectacular book or heartwarming screenplay. But I know that there are some things that make me unique and I hope that these things can be projected to the USC screenwriting selection committee.

I promise I'll try to keep this as brief as possible. I've always had a love for theatre and it took a lot of social buildup to get the strength to finally get up onstage but a couple short years ago. I recently got my first leading role in a "dramedy", and that was perhaps the best experience I've had in my life. I got to enhance and control the complexity of the conflicts belonging to both the story and my character.

My core passion has always been telling stories. I have what I like to call a hypersensitivity to all things creative and aesthetics; I link what I hear and see and feel. A common example of this is when I link songs to a favorite character from literature or a TV show. I can't write without music. I'm always bursting with ideas and seeking inspiration. If you want a 100% accurate and in-depth description of my personality, check out Sheldon's "ectotonic" personality type. 

Applause to those of you who read through that. I honestly wouldn't blame you if you didn't. I don't want to portray myself as self-entitled by having this post be so ego-centric; but I just wanted to give the most accurate portrayal of myself that I could so you could understand my connection and passion and desire for the field of screenwriting and film.

So here's where you come in. If you've been accepted into USC's screenwriting program (or any competitive program for that matter), can you please explain about yourself, what you think helped you stand out in a sea of applicants, and what advice you have to a budding screenwriter. Hey, I don't want to be the only one posting a mini autobiography! I really want to hear all about you.

Thank you so much!


----------

